# Kamado Smokers and the Amazen Tube



## ozrugby (Apr 3, 2015)

Anyone have any luck using the pellet tube with a Kamado smoker (BGE).  I have a brisket going right now, but cannot keep the pellets lit.  I am pretty sure it is due to low airflow, but I am not sure how to get around it.  I have the base filled with charcoal, and in order to keep it under 250, I have the vent almost all the way closed.  Slows the burn down and keeps the temp perfectly, but no smoke!  Every time I open the lid to take a look, within a few seconds of the breeze flowing across the tube of pellets, smoke comes pouring out like you would expect.

Any info or success stories would be appreciated.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 4, 2015)

Is the tube on the grate, or down at the bottom near the intake vent?


----------



## ozrugby (Apr 4, 2015)

I tried it on the grate and also on the ceramic plate between the coals and the grate that creates the indirect cook.  If I put it down by the intake, then it would be sitting on the charcoal.  Not sure if the tube can take the heat right on the coals.

In the end, I dumped the pellets right on the coals which produced about an hour of good smoke.  Brisket came out pretty amazing, but still need to figure this out for the future.


----------



## inkjunkie (Apr 4, 2015)

Have never needed supplemental smoke with our BGE


----------



## ozrugby (Apr 4, 2015)

Are you smoking with wood chunks?  I am using charcoal, so looking for a little extra flavor.


----------



## inkjunkie (Apr 4, 2015)

Use chunk charcoal....


----------



## bodbob (Jul 4, 2015)

I have a BGE and just got the Amaz-n tube smoker with the same result. I wrote the manufacturer and he recommended putting it on the charoal grate, not on top of the charcoal, but to the side. I don't know if this will work with the 12" tube because of the smallish diameter of the grate but it probably would with the 6" tube. I'm also wondering if I could put it under the grate...I don't think it would reduce the airflow enough to create problems, so I'm going to give that a try today. I'll post here again after I try it.

Cheers,

BB


----------

